# thin lining IUI



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

I just had my first failed cycle of unassisted IUI. My lining was only 5.9 and I wondered if this could be a contributory factor to my IF problems. Anyone else got this? 

Also nurse discussed with me doing a Clomid cycle next time, but I've heard that Clomid can thin lining and reduce fertile cm.

Wondering if anyone else has any experience in this area? Things can be done to thicken lining etc.

Thanks

Louise


----------



## clip (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi Louise
Ive had 2 failed cycles of IUI the first was with clomid my lining only got to 6mm. The second I had clomid and Menopur and my lining was very thin to start with so I had an extra injection of Menopur and then put onto HRT it increasd to 8.5mm. Clomid apparantly does thin the lining and you need the lining to be thicker so that any fertilised egg can implant. I had a naturally conceived miscarriage last year and my consultant said this can happen with a thin womb lining. Im not sure of the thickness of my lining on a natural cycle so Im going to have one more cycle of IUI with the same drugs as last time and then if it doesnt work will ask to have a scan to check the lining when Im not having drugs. We are unexplained fertility and we are wondering if this is the reason we cant conceive too!  Hope this helps to know others are in the same boat as you. Good luck!


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Lousie
I have a thin lining to so took cyclogest from my basting onwards to help thicken it. It went up to 9.5 but the IUI didn't work out. My cons said that clomid thins linings so didn't recommend it for me.
Good luck.
Perky


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Clip and Perky,

Thanks for replying. So good to know I'm not alone in this. Thin lining all makes sense now. Wish hadn't wasted so much time in coming to this realisation. And wonder why the IUI wasn't cancelled at 5.9. Will definitely be checking out ways to thicken it up and to find out what has caused it. 

I'm sorry you had a MC, Clip. 

Lou


----------

